# New Pet!



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

MY NEW RATTIE! I named him Ziggy Stardust... he's kind of weird colored. he's technically a mismarked hooded and has a stripe down his back, but also he has a siamese nose! He's so cute and cuddly and licks fingers!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> MY NEW RATTIE! I named him Ziggy Stardust... he's kind of weird colored. he's technically a mismarked hooded and has a stripe down his back, but also he has a siamese nose! He's so cute and cuddly and licks fingers!


Rats don't really do well as singular pets. They need another rat around to play and to socialize with. Being nocturnal they'll play for a good part of the night while you're sleeping. Get him a buddy.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> MY NEW RATTIE! I named him Ziggy Stardust... he's kind of weird colored. he's technically a mismarked hooded and has a stripe down his back, but also he has a siamese nose! He's so cute and cuddly and licks fingers!


Rats don't really do well as singular pets. They need another rat around to play and to socialize with. Being nocturnal they'll play for a good part of the night while you're sleeping. Get him a buddy.
[/quote]

i've had rats for years- including one that lived singally for its entire life. i also bred rats that won in shows.

my friend has his brother, so on weekends when i have to go home and over breaks he will go with andrea and stay with her and his brother in a 10g tank with a wire topper cage.... for right now and considering i live in a dorm, ziggy will be staying solo and getting really spoiled and socialized.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

new ziggy pic... he's claimed my neck as his own and woe betide anyone who tries to take it away from him.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lol... cute rat! so ur saying its not an Albino, its some special species?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mauls said:


> lol... cute rat! so ur saying its not an Albino, its some special species?


no its not albino... its not white. it is white with a cream/tan stripe from head to tail and then it has siamese 'smoke' on his nose and ears. i've never seen anything like him before.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> lol... cute rat! so ur saying its not an Albino, its some special species?


no its not albino... its not white. it is white with a cream/tan stripe from head to tail and then it has siamese 'smoke' on his nose and ears. i've never seen anything like him before.
[/quote]

strange.... well eitherway its SWEET!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like fish food... LOL

I keed, I keed!

Used to have many rats... great pets!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he's so freaking hyper.... i can't wait til he gets big old and squishy and all he wants to do is eat and be petted.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice rat, kinda reminds me of Dorris from Home alone 3 lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Nice rat, kinda reminds me of Dorris from Home alone 3 lol


there is a part three?!!??!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cute little guy!

Sidenote: I saw some of these Dumbo Rats at the LPS the other day ... they looked pretty funny with the larger ears, never seen ones like that before.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Cute little guy!
> 
> Sidenote: I saw some of these Dumbo Rats at the LPS the other day ... they looked pretty funny with the larger ears, never seen ones like that before.


Thanks









i've always wanted a dumbo! i've had everything BUT a dumbo....

mink coats, hairless, rex, double rex.... now i've got my funky siamese boy.... but i really want a dumbo himilayan. they're so freaking CUTE! maybe i'll get Ziggy a buddy in the future (hmm.... Iggy Pop?)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

good stuff
rats rule, great pets
I had the best rat in highschool. He was a giant black one. When I was home he had free roam of my room, never pissed or craped out of his cage. His name was Pig. He was beyond great. I would always give him pieces of what ever I was eating. Hmm I am going to ahve to get one again some time soon. 
Rats rule!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> there is a part three?!!??!



















Watch it its good


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Nice rat, kinda reminds me of Dorris from Home alone 3 lol


there is a part three?!!??!
[/quote]








Im missing out


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have never been a big fan of rats 
as anything other than snake food

As long as you like it thats all that matters









have fun with whatever you would do with a pet rat


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I had a pet rat before but I cant remember what happened to him


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> new ziggy pic... he's claimed my neck as his own and woe betide anyone who tries to take it away from him.


Nice rat, my BP would LOVE him! 









j/k
Trev


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

IDK, but whenever I see rats it makes a shiver go up my spine!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

rats are awesome. i had a rat in my apartment and he did great by himself. everyone fears them but after about three weeks he was mad chill and sat on the table as we played drinking games


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> rats are awesome. i had a rat in my apartment and he did great by himself. everyone fears them but after about three weeks he was mad chill and sat on the table as we played drinking games


Dude, rats LOVE beer... or at least the nonalcoholic stuff my mom used to get. my Nimmah used to try to climb down the necks of the bottle to get at it if we left it sitting around while she free ranged.



> IDK, but whenever I see rats it makes a shiver go up my spine!


Probably the way you were raised. A parent or someone probably equated rats to dirt or filth or disease... Rats in fact are usually pretty clean little critters. I had mine all litter trained at one point. As for disease- you are more likely to get rabies from an indoor/outdoor cat than from a rat. Rats have dry bites... i.e. no saliva therefore no transferrance of disease.



> I have never been a big fan of rats
> as anything other than snake food


lol how do you think i got into them? actually i got into MICE because of my corn and kingsnakes.... we got a young rat once to feed to my king and i made the biiig mistake of playing with it. my mom eventually fed it to the snake but the damage was done. for my 16th birthday i got a russian blue berkshire female rat instead of a car.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Ziggy is a cutie.









I had a pet rat in college.







My mother thinks they're disease ridden pests







and would never let me have one living at home.

I have a Chinchilla right now, and want Sugar Gliders in future, but I'll be getting a rat again for sure sometime.







Such cute, clean, sociable little guys.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

In the philipines my uncle has any pet imaginable. He has about like 60 of those little white guys this cage thing. And whats cool is that when one escapes his cat catches it andbrings it back to my uncle. Anyways we were feeding the mice and what we did was boil some noodles and put them and and they finished it fast. Congrats on your new pet also


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rocker said:


> In the philipines my uncle has any pet imaginable. He has about like 60 of those little white guys this cage thing. And whats cool is that when one escapes his cat catches it andbrings it back to my uncle. Anyways we were feeding the mice and what we did was boil some noodles and put them and and they finished it fast. Congrats on your new pet also


rocker... its a rat, not a mouse.

and rats + spaghetti = hilarious.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

U got a rat instead of a car?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> U got a rat instead of a car?


we-ell. not a new car anyhow. my grandparents gave me their old 1990 camry and mom gave me Nimmy and a really swanky cage (and permission to keep her in the house, lol).

My Nimh


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

i'd lick your fingers too...........


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

rats make awesome pets. but they poop too much and I don't want to run the risk of it inviting other rodent friends over for dinner.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet rat, i love hooded and i think i might get one when i go to uni, i'll also have my albino pacman frog. what size tank, cage do u keep him in?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

snake food...


----------

